# [Help] Camera Recommendations



## elhaydon (Feb 22, 2016)

Hi All,

I'm just getting into photography both landscapes and watches! My camera isn't very good at the moment so I was wondering if any of you had any recommendations for good cameras/lenses to use for watch photography.

Thanks in advance.

Elliott


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 10, 2013)

If you're going to take it seriously, a DSLR is the way to fly. A macro lens (or extension tubes on a standard lens) is ideal for watch photography but more crucially, as with most all photo's is that the lighting makes or breaks the shot so concentrate on that aspect.

A cheap light tent and lamps can be had from ebay for around £ 25/30 quid. I'd recommend one with GU10 bulbs and I'd immediately swap the supplied ones out for LED lamps which are cool burning and won't incinerate your light tent (and house).

A stable tripod is essential also as is a cable release or timer function.

Practice makes perfect so go for it.

Some of my early attempts with said cheap light tent.


----------



## elhaydon (Feb 22, 2016)

Thanks Reggie,

I'll look into the light lamps, that's something I hadn't thought about!


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

While DSLR is the way to go if you have the time effort, and money for lenses etc, I went back to a more advanced point and shoot and got shut of my DSLR and I am glad I did. I can get some great shots in macro mode.
Is it good as someone who knows what they are doing with good light and a DSLR no way. But it is much better than my DSLR efforts, as the learning curve is steep IMHO :yes:

As what has already been said get a light tent, and good light, and away you go. Some of my humble efforts... With a Canon G9 point & shoot.


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

I would also recommend Panasonic Lumix, their bridge Cameras are excellent at Macro photography, they usually focus at around 1cm (but you would have to check the models currently in the shops as this can always change) My Lumix will still focus on something in Macro mode when the lens is actually touching the object! Far closer than a DSLR can manage (because of the distance between lens and sensor/ size of sensor)


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Canon G9X, Sony HX90V, Panasonic Lumix TZ80. All three are really good compact cameras.

DSLRs are really good but you have to know what you're doing and you also need plenty of accessories for them.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Sony have some excellent camers there is a thread on that by William Wilson and Silverhawk Weight is another problem, with DSLR's with three lenses, tripod, the luggability........kicks in.

mike


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

Used Canon 550D off ebay. look for low shutter count and excellent condition


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

elhaydon said:


> Thanks Reggie,
> 
> I'll look into the light lamps, that's something I hadn't thought about!


 the ebay light tents seem to come with a standard lamp, which have normal yellow household LED's (G10 as was mentioned above) which will improve your pic's. But the cool white ones will make a huge difference with the tent. B&Q carries a cool white bulb. In fact they carry their own and another brand both the same price. One is a mm or two longer (I can't remember which way round it is. The longer has a slightly convex diffuser though). The longer bulb will not allow you to put the lamp shroud back on.... trust me I've tried.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

I change all four lamps to LED - less heat and better balanced light.

mike


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 10, 2013)

SBryantgb said:


> the ebay light tents seem to come with a standard lamp, which have normal yellow household LED's (G10 as was mentioned above) which will improve your pic's. But the cool white ones will make a huge difference with the tent. B&Q carries a cool white bulb. In fact they carry their own and another brand both the same price. One is a mm or two longer (I can't remember which way round it is. The longer has a slightly convex diffuser though). The longer bulb will not allow you to put the lamp shroud back on.... trust me I've tried.


 The colour temp is irrelevant if shot in RAW.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

reggie747 said:


> The colour temp is irrelevant if shot in RAW.


 Good to know :thumbsup:


----------



## elhaydon (Feb 22, 2016)

Thanks guys,

I'll get looking into some of your suggestions, I kind of want a camera for a bit of everything so I think I'll probably take the DSLR route, but I'm going to check out all options now regardless!


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2017)

IF you're going to use mid grade or better software (e.g. Photoshop), any camera you get would do well to have RAW capability. It gives you power and control that a pro-am point and shoot camera never would. Particularly good for macro work, probably exceptional for outdoor work.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

If you want a bit of everything I'd rather recommend a good quality compact camera over a DSLR.

As others have said, a DSLR requires plenty of accessories and quite a bit of knowledge on photography, especially if you want "a bit of everything".

Compact cameras help you out a lot and they can take pictures almost as good as DSLRs if used properly.

Just my 2 *euro*cents. :tongue:

You could try borrowing a DSLR from someone and see whether it fits your style and needs. Or go some place where they sell cameras and try one out.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

gimli said:


> If you want a bit of everything I'd rather recommend a good quality compact camera over a DSLR.
> 
> As others have said, a DSLR requires plenty of accessories and quite a bit of knowledge on photography, especially if you want "a bit of everything".
> 
> ...


 Mirrorless cameras are the modern option. They are smaller in nature than a DSLR and can cover a great deal of ground with the kit lens, but can be expanded to a ridiculous level. They have all of the shooting options, thus allowing dead simple one button does everything all the way to complete manual. P/S cameras are great if you have a basic use in mind and never progress or grow from that point. I suppose in a theoretical sense, mirrorless is the exact middle ground between P/S and DSLR.

Later,
William


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

I agree with what you've said William. Mirrorless cameras are just as awesome but mirrorless cameras still require different lenses just like DSLRs and I don't know whether Elliott wants that kind of setup.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

That is true. Judging by Elliott's posts though, one might surmise that he has a desire to expand his horizons. I suppose it all comes down to ambitions and budget. :wink:

Later,
William


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

Aren't mirrorless more susceptible to dust/ dirt on the sensor because of the very fact they don't have the mirror as a barrier when changing lenses? This may be something to keep in mind if you want the simplest set up to look after.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I have a 9 year old Nikon D40 that I don't understand how to use properly - after nine years! Might go point and shoot next time

But if you do want to explore DSLR cameras on a budget then this place is good

https://www.mpb.com/en-uk/used-equipment/

When my autofocus lens packed up it was pretty cheap for the replacement. Good service too


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

graham1981 said:


> Aren't mirrorless more susceptible to dust/ dirt on the sensor because of the very fact they don't have the mirror as a barrier when changing lenses? This may be something to keep in mind if you want the simplest set up to look after.


 Everything is susceptible to dust unfortunately, even fixed lens point and shoot cameras. My mirrorless hasn't displayed any dust yet. On the other hand, my DSLR had a noticeable chunk of crap get on its sensor, I suspect the result of the mirror flapping around. Electrostatics do seem to help keep things under control.

Later,
William


----------



## Matt6r (Feb 10, 2017)

Canon DSLR was my favourite, but I have replaced it with a Sony Alpha A6000 which is great.

Not a pocket camera, but much more portable than the canon so I use it more.

If you want a pocket fit, I'd recommend the Panasonic TZ80.


----------



## elhaydon (Feb 22, 2016)

William_Wilson said:


> That is true. Judging by Elliott's posts though, one might surmise that he has a desire to expand his horizons. I suppose it all comes down to ambitions and budget. :wink:
> 
> Later,
> William


 Budget definitely haha!


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

So what is your budget then ? :tongue:


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

If I could afford one I'd go for a Sony Alpha A99 as it would work with my old Minolta Maxxum lenses.


----------

